
How many passwords can you remember? Get ready to remember more - dnetesn
https://techxplore.com/news/2018-12-passwords-ready.html
======
bradknowles
This is why we have password managers like 1Password.

Oh, oops — was this supposed to be a secret ad for dashlane? And I messed it
up?

Sorry, not sorry.

